
Germany to phase out coal by 2038 in move away from fossil fuels - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/26/germany-to-phase-out-coal-by-2038-in-move-away-from-fossil-fuels.html
======
doener
Duplicate, see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19007493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19007493)

